# KIETH (HOMEBOYZ) PENA SUFFERED A STROKE



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

YES,, I WAS JUST CALLED A LITTLE WHILE AGO, KIETH SUFFERED A TRAGIC STROKE THIS MORNING, HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL RIGHT NOW IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM ,,,,,,,,

SO PLEASE,, SAY A LITTLE PRAYER FOR HIM HE NEEDS ALL OUR SUPPORT RIGHT NOW,,,,

I WILL GIVE YOU GUYS MORE DETAILS AS I GET MORE INFO,, THANXS

ALSO FOR ANYONE THAT PLACED AN ORDER FROM HIM, PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT IT WILL BE A WHILE BEFORE ANYTHING CAN BE DONE,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT My Prayers Go Out To A Good Homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, get well soon kieth


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

get well soon


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

DAMN.................................................GOOD GUY....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

damm for real he had jus made the cali swangin topic ,that we were talking in ,hope he gets better.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

hang in there kieth..


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

get well soon


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Aug 17 2007, 06:10 PM~8579829
> *damm for real he had jus made the cali swangin topic ,that we were talking in ,hope he gets better.
> *


damn I was about to say the same thing


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

our prayers are with keith


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

He didn't have a stroke this morning.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=2907


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

craziness he is in our prayers cool guy hang in there buddy


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn. Get back on your feet soon homie.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Get well kieth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:

kieth is a good dude. I hope he will be alright!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we wil keep him in our thoughts, get better homeboy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

damm hope he gets better


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 17 2007, 06:17 PM~8579876
> *He didn't have a stroke this morning.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=2907
> *


HIS GIRLFRIEND JUST CALLED ME, IF YOU DON'T KNOW YOU NEED TO SHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 17 2007, 06:23 PM~8579921
> *HIS GIRLFRIEND JUST CALLED ME, IF YOU DON'T KNOW YOU NEED TO SHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


Then wtf did you say this mornin' for if he was tryin' to sell DVD's at 12:40??? He has a Laptop in his hospital room or something?????? Now thats a husler!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

damn sorry to hear that hope he is going to pull through.he will be in our prayers


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I wish him the best, hes a good guy.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN THAT SUCKED I HAD JUST TALKED TO HIM TODAY, GET WELL


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

sorry to hear about that wish him the best


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

take care keith...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

I HOPE HE HAS A SPEEDY RECOVERY , GET WELL SOON


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Best wishies for a speedy recovery Homeboyz.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

hope you get better soon doggie.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

GET WELL SOON... BIG HOMIE


----------



## M.I.C. (Aug 13, 2007)

damn..hope hes all good..good luck homie


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

get well soon keith


----------



## Smokey Loc (Aug 11, 2007)

DAMN ESE GET WELL SOON HOLMES!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

get well soon homie.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Hang tight Homeboy!


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

get well soon bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Get well soon Keith.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

God while will pour his blessin on him


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

HOPE ALL GOES GOOD


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

he will be in my prayers hope you get well soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

get well soon homie


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

get well soon homeboy.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Get Well Keith!!!!!!! StaY Up BIGG DOG!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 17 2007, 09:54 PM~8580857
> *Get Well Keith!!!!!!! StaY Up BIGG DOG!!!
> *


I am feeling your sig. homie


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

:angel: Good Luck Keith


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Man I just talked to him last week. GET WELL my brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

god will bless you always get well soon


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

GET WELL SOON KEITH..PRAYERS ARE WITH U HOMIE! TRUUCHA KEEP US UPDATED


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

get better kieth


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

get well keith.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I made some calls, nobody answering their phones or nobody even knows about it. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

get well soon kieth


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope he gets better!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

get well soon keith outta control c.c thoughts and prayers are with you homie


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HOPE YOU GET WELL KIETH


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Get well soon Keith, our prayers go out from GOODTIMES VA chapter


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll keep you in my prayers, And I don't even pray that much.
Keith is a man of his word.


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

prayers are with you


----------



## ENTERTAINERS1 (Apr 29, 2007)

KEPPING YOU IN OUR PRAYERS GET WELL SOON :angel:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Stay up Keith, you'll be okay.


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

are prayers go out to keith get well soon homie from las vegas blvd kings cc


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

Get well homie..


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

get well soon keith!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Get well soon, from Low Creations C.C.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Get well soon....our prayers go out to you homie!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Get well soon homie.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

AW MANNN!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

man kieth hope u get better,


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

bless him and his fam


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Man sorry to read what happened. I am just a fellow layitlow member. tell your homie to hang in there and believe he is going to make it. Times like this is when u have to believe in God and have faith. I am living example, I was 34 and suffered a heartattack, two years later still in the game of building and showing cars. Take care and stay strong.....


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

TTT for a real good homie, he will be in my prayers  
I just hope he hasnt been beittien by a spider again. J/K
Get well soon homie.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

get well soon


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Get well soon Homeboyz....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hang in there K. We are all praying for you!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STAY UP MY BROTHA & GET WELL SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 17 2007, 05:05 PM~8579791
> *YES,, I WAS JUST CALLED A LITTLE WHILE AGO, KIETH SUFFERED A TRAGIC STROKE THIS MORNING, HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL RIGHT NOW IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM ,,,,,,,,
> *


Damn. I thought you meant he died, cause usually one uses the word "trajic" when something is fatal. In any event, I hope homeboy makes a full recovery. 

On a side note, lots of people on LIL having heart attacks these days.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Aug 18 2007, 01:30 AM~8581954
> *Get well soon Homeboyz....
> *


X4


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*
Homie, Our prayers are with you at this time. If there is anything you need or want and if my Brothers and I can help in anyway please call me or just have someone call me for you. 

Get well soon, 

From your friends, TECHNIQUES WORLD WIDE.

:thumbsup: *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Get well soon Keith! I hope your recovery is speedy..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

**updateds please...*** prayed last night as asked chago that one of our friends is in need of help and to look after him..


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

get well soon keith we all are thinking of u homie


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers got out to him and his family.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

get well soon homie...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* OURS PRAYER GO OUT TO KEITH *


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Could someone PLEASE tell Keith "" GATO """ that Pablo from Chicago

wishes him a speedy recovery @ GOD'$ $PEED!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

FIGHT the GOOD FIGHT HOMIE


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

GET WELL SOON HOMIE!!!!OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

get well keith


if anyone hears any updates please post them up


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 17 2007, 09:04 PM~8580933
> *I am feeling your sig. homie
> *


Yours is tight too...... 




Hang In There Keith, hope you get well soon !!!


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Man I feel like my big brother is sick, I met Keith in person a few months back out in
fontana. real cool down to earth brother we chopped it up for an hour or two. 

I will keep u and ur family in My prayers everynite.... 

Get well soon brother.  :tears:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our thought and prayer are with you Homie!! Hit us up if you need anything....


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

damn im shock to hear this.....Hes cool people!!!

He will be in our prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

He sure knows how to treat people, and friends to a goodtime when you travel. Get Well Soon Big Homie


----------



## glasscity (Jul 31, 2007)

get well vato so u can ride ese glass city's c.c.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

hope you feel better soon keith , take care homie my prayers are with you. god bless

-Rodrigo


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Get well soon Keith


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

GET WELL SOON


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how come all the bad shit happens to good people?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GET WELL BRO...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

your in our prayers man,


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

get well soon bro


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Hope you get back on you feet soon, Keith! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO HOWS HE DOIN THRUCHA?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sorry to hear that, may he get well soon.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Any new news?


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

my prayer to keith for a speedy recovery.stay strong bro and you will be back soon.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Dam I hope he gets better soon good luck Keith


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

DAMN DOGG HOPE U GET BETTER GEE


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm prayin f/u Brotha get well soon


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

get well bro...


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Hope Keith get well soon


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Hommie,

Call us if there is anything we can help with, hope you get well soon! We'll pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Prayer go out to him and his family


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

get well soon man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

damn will send one out tomarrow. I was just talking on line to him...


----------



## Conceptz2003 (Jan 28, 2003)

full recover and best of luck..god speed keith :0


----------



## 81caddystl (Feb 14, 2007)

Get back to the street soon HOMIE! :yessad:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Any news on how Keith is doing?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

HEY *KEITH *HOPE YOU DOING BETTER HOMIE & YOU HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LATERZ


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Hope you have a speedy recovery my brother


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

get well soon homie


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

GET WELL SOON HOMEBOY..UR N OUR PRAYERS


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

anyword on how he doing?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 18 2007, 07:06 AM~8582517
> *get well soon homie...
> *


X2


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

Get well homie....... Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hopefully it didn't affect him too much.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAMN SORRY TO HEAR SO TRAGIC NEWS, HOPE FOR A FULL SUCCESSFUL RECOVERY, AND THE LORD IS WITH HIM EVERY STEP OF THE WAY!


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

im just curious maybe keith or one of his peoples is reading this, i want to know if my order has been shipped out yet ?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 19 2007, 02:33 PM~8589762
> *im just curious maybe keith or one of his peoples is reading this, i want to know if my order has been shipped out yet ?
> *


R U SERIOUS.....CUZ IF U ARE UR A DICK....DOESN'T IT SAY KEITH JUST HAD A STROKE IN THE TITLE..... :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i wonder why no updates


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

our prayers, go out to keith and his fam.....get well homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 19 2007, 03:36 PM~8589777
> *R U SERIOUS.....CUZ IF U ARE UR A DICK....DOESN'T IT SAY KEITH JUST HAD A STROKE IN THE TITLE..... :uh:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Are Prayers go out to you Homie !!!!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

get well soon homie!!! Our prayers are with you!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, ESPECIALLY YOUR SON. GET WELL AND STAY UP BIG HOMIE. FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT. U KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK.


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

THIS MOUTHAFUCKERS HAS TO RECUPE....WHO ELSE IS GONNA TELL TRUE STORIES ABOUT BITCHES HE BANGED THE NITE BEFORE LAST....GET WELL SOON BRO...


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

GET WELL SOON KEEF!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Aug 19 2007, 06:28 PM~8590650
> *THIS MOUTHAFUCKERS HAS TO RECUPE....WHO ELSE IS GONNA TELL TRUE STORIES ABOUT BITCHES HE BANGED THE NITE BEFORE LAST....GET WELL SOON BRO...
> *



Hopefully he'll have some pics of some fine ass nurses or some shit.

For real though, hope you get better soon Keith.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

GET WELL BEST OF LUCK


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 19 2007, 05:40 PM~8590724
> *Hopefully he'll have some pics of some fine ass nurses or some shit.
> *


 :yessad: :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 19 2007, 04:33 PM~8589762
> *im just curious maybe keith or one of his peoples is reading this, i want to know if my order has been shipped out yet ?
> *


wtf is wrong with you....fucking dumb shit :uh:


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 19 2007, 05:52 PM~8590800
> *wtf is wrong with you....fucking dumb shit  :uh:
> *


x2 :twak: for that...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

get well soon keef......


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Get well soon homie


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

get well soon..


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Get Well Soon Keith...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

get well soon homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam thats some rough shit homie im sure keith will pull thro stay strong homie our thoughts are with you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hope everything works out for the better homie.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 19 2007, 05:25 PM~8590629
> *OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, ESPECIALLY YOUR SON. GET WELL AND STAY UP BIG HOMIE. FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT. U KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK.
> *


just dont go to the bathroom or he'll take pics posing by your bed :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Aug 19 2007, 07:29 PM~8591514
> *just dont go to the bathroom or he'll take pics posing by your bed  :uh:
> *


WRONG TOPIC TO BE BULLSHITTIN IN HOMIE. THIS AINT NO JOKE. EITHER SHOW SOME RESPECT OR STAY IN OFF TOPIC.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

damn man shits no joke get better homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cant believe there is no updates, I keep checking this topic hoping to hear something


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

get well soon keef!  :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Get well soon. 

Juan KT


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Aug 19 2007, 07:29 PM~8591514
> *just dont go to the bathroom or he'll take pics posing by your bed  :uh:
> *


ill post wherever the fuck i want 

start fucking with me and ill get down right disrespectful as fuck in this bitch


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

get well soon homie.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Hope you get well soon


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

get well soon, :thumbsup:


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

so nobody knows what is going on how is he doing etc


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madiron_@Aug 19 2007, 08:44 PM~8592120
> *so nobody knows what is going on how is he doing etc
> *


ill drop his sister a line and get back to you guys when she gets back to me


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

get well soon


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Keith,

Hope your feeling better soon!

Prayers are out to you and your family.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

DONT NO HIM BUT HE'S STILL MY BROTHER GET WELL KEITH GODBLESS YOU HOMIE


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

What's up with the updates? I hope he's alright... Keith is good people, I've seen him take a loss just to make the LIL folks feel good about buying from him... Might not be everyone's favorite, but good person


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

at the moment i'm recovering from a stroke myself from june 11 of this year. keep yuour head forward, all the therapy and prayers help your in my prayers wink.gif


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

at the moment i'm recovering from a stroke myself from june 11 of this year. keep yuour head forward, all the therapy and prayers help your in my prayers wink.gif


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

MY PRAYERS ARE WITH KEITH...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IMPERIALS CC IS WITH YOU KEITH. GET WELL HOMIE.


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

get well soon from the LUX brothas


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 17 2007, 08:17 PM~8579876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about time you showed some respect...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 20 2007, 12:25 AM~8593778
> *about time you sowed some respect...
> *


----------



## SUGExWHITE (Jun 20, 2004)

stay strong & take care!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn sorry to hear that Keith. Hope you get well soon. You'll be in the familys prayers.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Get well soon. Any updates????


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

any news on keith


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this, I wish him well at Gods speed.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Got This from the Wheels Section...



> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 19 2007, 09:08 PM~8592377
> *I JUST RETURNED FROM SEEING HIM, HE'S SLEEPING ALOT DOES RECOGNIZE PEOPLE AT TIMES. PARALIZED FROM HIS RIGHT SIDE BUT MAKING SLOW IMPROVEMENTS. DOCTORS WILL RUN MORE TESTS TOMORROW. THESE THINGS TAKE TIME TO FULLY RECOVER. LETS ALL GIVE HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT.
> *


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Keith.... "HOMEBOYZ" ... get well soon. Your family and especially YOU will be in my prayers.

We know you'll pull through.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

still waitin to hear back from his sister. ill keep u posted.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 20 2007, 11:24 AM~8595206
> *still waitin to hear back from his sister. ill keep u posted.
> *



get well soon homie


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Keith,*











*From : SolitoS Car Club*


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Get well soon! Strokes are some scary stuff


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

DIET TIME KEEF


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

sorry to hear about this...thats how fast tragedy can happen...one minute all is good and next something like this can happen. i hope u recover homeboy...just be straong and put ur faith in the man above!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DAMN!!!!! Hope he pulls through ok. Get well soon Keith!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

the kweef will get better!!


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 20 2007, 10:00 AM~8595846
> *DIET TIME QWEEF
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

feel good


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

DANG! HOPE HE GETS BETTER ASAP AND BACK ON HIS FEET.....GET WELL VERY SOON KEITH


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*UPDATE*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 20 2007, 10:59 AM~8596387
> *UPDATE
> *


???????? when???????????????? hopefully he's don' aight :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Get Well Soon Keith


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 20 2007, 11:59 AM~8596387
> *UPDATE
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357719


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

get well and get back on ur grind


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2007, 08:08 AM~8595104
> *Got This from the Wheels Section...
> *


i didnt kn ow shit 4 the first 3 weeks then i snapped out ofd it and started therapy so i learned to walk again  it takes time and prayer :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 21 2007, 03:13 PM~8609083
> *i didnt kn ow shit 4 the first 3 weeks then i snapped out ofd it and started therapy so i learned to walk again  it takes time and prayer :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

get well soon homie - keep positive and work hard on your therapy


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

GET BACK TO MY RIMS DAMNIT.......YOU CAN WORK ON THEM IN YOUR HOSPITAL BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




JUST PLAYING HOMIE SOME HUMOR WHEN YOUR READ THIS, GET BETTER!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Get well soon Keith


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GET WELL SOON!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

HOPE ITS NOT TO BAD, GET WELL SOON KIETH.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

it's good to see all of us showing love to the greatest wheel man on this site 

GET WELL HOMIE ..



..i bet that stroke had something to do with that fucking spider bite ..i hate them sneaky lil bastards


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 20 2007, 11:00 AM~8595846
> *DIET TIME KEEF
> *


That amongst other things.....time to slow down a little.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

any updates?

get well soon homie!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KIETH I HOPE AND PRAY FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY FOR YOU MAN ....YOUR IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ANY UPDATES ON HIM?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Damn homie.....Hope things are better.

It's been a minute now........Any updates????????


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

looks like he posted something up yesterday in the wheel forums.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for Kieth


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2007, 04:34 PM~8747208
> *ttt for Kieth
> *


TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Hey Homie, We will continue with our prayers for your speedy recovery Keith? *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 8 2007, 03:56 PM~8747271
> *Hey Homie,  We will continue with our prayers for your speedy recovery Keith?
> *


X1,000,000


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WELL IM GALD TO SEE ALL OF YOU SENDING OUT THE PRAYS,,,IM STILL HERE WITH THE LORDS WORK............THANKS TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are improving Keith. Have a great holiday and enjoy what's really important this time of year; your family and friends.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

hey glad your doing better.im the guy that bought some dvd and vhs off you last year.i went through the same thing its all about keepin stress out of your life and watchin that blood pressure.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 18 2007, 09:27 AM~9475864
> *hey glad your doing better.im the guy that bought some dvd and vhs off you last year.i went through the same thing its all about keepin stress out of your life and watchin that blood pressure.
> *


I hear ya homie, hope home boy's doing ok. I just got out of the hospital myself last week.. Had to have an angiogram.. From my doctor, Nooo Stresss.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2007, 02:43 AM~9475252
> *WELL IM GALD TO SEE ALL OF YOU SENDING OUT THE PRAYS,,,IM STILL HERE  WITH THE LORDS  WORK............THANKS TO ALL OF YOU
> *


 KIETH WHAT UP ITS SWITCHMAN..GALD TO SEE YOUR ALLRIGHT. HIT ME UP. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2007, 01:43 AM~9475252
> *WELL IM GALD TO SEE ALL OF YOU SENDING OUT THE PRAYS,,,IM STILL HERE  WITH THE LORDS  WORK............THANKS TO ALL OF YOU
> *


Good to hear.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2007, 01:43 AM~9475252
> *WELL IM GALD TO SEE ALL OF YOU SENDING OUT THE PRAYS,,,IM STILL HERE  WITH THE LORDS  WORK............THANKS TO ALL OF YOU
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Sometimes thats all we have is prayer so we will continue to keep you in our prayers "Keith" so get well soon my FRIEND. We do wish you a speedy and full recovery. </span>*


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

wishing you a full and speedy recovery keith...... get well soon homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2007, 01:43 AM~9475252
> *WELL IM GALD TO SEE ALL OF YOU SENDING OUT THE PRAYS,,,IM STILL HERE  WITH THE LORDS  WORK............THANKS TO ALL OF YOU
> *


Glad to hear that.


----------

